# GMT watches



## Tdz840 (Feb 25, 2016)

Guys

does anyone know of a GMT watch ( ideally Omega) that dates to 1959.

i travel a lot and having a GMT function would be useful.

i bought in Malaysia a knockoff GMT Master, which actually is a failly good one complete with 'serial' number and laser etching to the glass. Works perfectly and keeps good time but I'm not so happy with a replica and fancy something with some age.

1959 is the year I was born.

ive seen this seamaster which I like, doesn't have a GMT function but the style is very nice(at least I think so). Does such a watch exist with all these wants?

EBay #331790270731. What is the true value of such a watch?

russ


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

I don't know of any Omega GMT watch that early, I think you may struggle to find one. That link is a nice watch but personally I am not a huge fan of filled or plated gold and prefer solid gold or steel, though it would add a lot to the purchase price of course.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

The true value will be indicated at the end of the auction and similar ended auctions.

That one looks very highly polished and the lighting of the photos may be hiding a number of imperfections.

I agree with padders that Omega didn't do a GMT that early.


----------



## Tdz840 (Feb 25, 2016)

Padders said:


> I don't know of any Omega GMT watch that early, I think you may struggle to find one. That link is a nice watch but personally I am not a huge fan of filled or plated gold and prefer solid gold or steel, though it would add a lot to the purchase price of course.


 I would also prefer gold as this would be my 'best' watch.

ive seen this, meets everything I want apart from the cost (ebay#231860391309)

what would be the 'true' value of this watch and what checks should I employ that it's real, not a hybrid or is actually valued correctly?

russ



handlehall said:


> The true value will be indicated at the end of the auction and similar ended auctions.
> 
> That one looks very highly polished and the lighting of the photos may be hiding a number of imperfections.
> 
> I agree with padders that Omega didn't do a GMT that early.


 Thanks for the reply. Highly polished reduces value then, I thought it was just not worn much! I've checked the pics again. What are the pointers on this watch that show it to be polished rather than unworn? There is a slight softening on the edges to the lugs, is this the indication?

i presume most 56 year old watches will either be heavily scratched or heavily polished. What is the preference for collectors?

russ


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Originality is preferred by most, there will be examples that are original but not knackered.

over-polishing will blur the definition of the case edges as you say.

tbh eBay is a minefield if you are unsure what you are looking at.

if you want a birth year watch why don't you try a member on here "scottswatches" who runs a site specifically for that; he's a good guy and at the very least might give you an idea of prices and availability. There's a link to his site on this sub-forum.


----------



## Tdz840 (Feb 25, 2016)

handlehall said:


> Originality is preferred by most, there will be examples that are original but not knackered.
> 
> over-polishing will blur the definition of the case edges as you say.
> 
> ...


 That's great, thanks very much. Really appreaciate the link

russ


----------

